
Is Twitter the new Facebook? An example of lazy journalism - danw
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23594875-details/Is%20Twitter%20the%20new%20Facebook/article.do?expand=true#StartComments
======
danw
The journalist who wrote this is following 0 other twitter users and has only
made 1 update, yet still managed to write a whole article about it

